# Your holy grail



## Jarvis (May 23, 2011)

I know that the longer you are in the hobby and the more scorps you get that your holy grail will constantly change. When I first started my holy grail was P. cavimanus, until I got one then it changed to H. swammerdami, once I had that it changed to L. quinquestriatus until I picked one up at the last reptile function. Now my holy grail is H. Mysorensis, H. Madraspatensis would be a close secound, I woull love to get a breeding pair and start a communal:drool: of either, I am sure if I ever get them my holy grail will change.
I would love to hear what is or was your holy grail when you started and now.


----------



## lancej (May 23, 2011)

At the moment, it's Rhopalurus junceus.:drool:


----------



## Galapoheros (May 23, 2011)

My goal is not to get hold of a sought after scorp but to have a pair to breed.  If I only have one of a species with no mate, it's almost like having nothing to me.  Not quite lol, halfway there when that happens.  The first I was lusting after was Parabuthus transvaalicus, did that, then wanted swammerdami real bad, now I want Parabuthus villosus, a pair.  There are some other Heterometrus out there, some you mentioned, H. wroughtoni is kind of cool looking also.  Opistophthalmus pallipes is on the list, right now anyway, lol good luck to me  But yeah, I think the next I'd like to see is P. villosus.


----------



## Vixvy (May 23, 2011)

Holy grail.....we will never stop getting scorpions as long as internet is alive. 

Before I always tell myself that if I get this particular scorpion I will stop.....guess what I never stopped getting what I want if I see some around... so I just stopped promising to myself.


----------



## skar (May 23, 2011)

lancej said:


> At the moment, it's Rhopalurus junceus.:drool:


If your in AZ, I know where there is one ! I sold mine to a Rept. store that still has it !


----------



## Tym Hollerup (May 23, 2011)

This may be a downright STUPID question, but I don't know anything about Scorpions and just stumbled across this and the name caught my eye. With that being said, I have never heard the term "Holy Grail" while on AB. Can someone explain briefly?


----------



## InfestedGoat (May 23, 2011)

Tym Hollerup said:


> This may be a downright STUPID question, but I don't know anything about Scorpions and just stumbled across this and the name caught my eye. With that being said, I have never heard the term "Holy Grail" while on AB. Can someone explain briefly?


They just mean what scorpion they really want at the moment.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 23, 2011)

metaphor having to do with acquiring their most sought after scorpion, that's all.


----------



## Jarvis (May 23, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> My goal is not to get hold of a sought after scorp but to have a pair to breed.  If I only have one of a species with no mate, it's almost like having nothing to me.  Not quite lol, halfway there when that happens.  The first I was lusting after was Parabuthus transvaalicus, did that, then wanted swammerdami real bad, now I want Parabuthus villosus, a pair.  There are some other Heterometrus out there, some you mentioned, H. wroughtoni is kind of cool looking also.  Opistophthalmus pallipes is on the list, right now anyway, lol good luck to me  But yeah, I think the next I'd like to see is P. villosus.


I like your style, O. pallipes and H. Wroughtoni is on my short list as well, would love to get a breeding pair of both if you find any send me a pm, I'll be sure to do the same.


----------



## darrelldlc (May 23, 2011)

I think at one time I kept most of what I wanted, but never Centruroides from southern mexico... that still has to be on my list of wants.. along with a few species of Opistophthalmus and Hottentotta/Tityus... one day though maybe..


----------



## Tofuman (May 23, 2011)

Right now I really want a Leurius quinquestriatus. But I live with my parents and they wouldn't be too happy if they new I had potentially deadly animal.


----------



## gromgrom (May 23, 2011)

finally acquired P. trans, A. bicolor, and austrias and lipsoma arent too far off. no real holy grails left. theres some nice scorps, but ive got most of what i want... for now


----------



## stingray (May 23, 2011)

I have always wanted them so mine have to be the swammerdamis. Which I already have some and are growing like a weed. They are just awesome scorps. Know other grail scorp at the moment.


----------



## neubii18 (May 23, 2011)

I'm with Galaperos,I need a pair to breed,or else it's waited talent.It's like if Michael Jordan started playing football...Mine would have to be a breeding pair of P.trans...


----------



## AzJohn (May 23, 2011)

I like bark scorpions. Their isn't any one species I have to get. Their are quite a few that I'd really love to pick up. Mainly Rhopalurus, Grosphus, and Centruroides. The stuff we don't have in the US. I'd also like to see some more Hottentotta species estab;ished in the US. 

I also pass on a single scorpion and only get pairs.


----------



## Michiel (May 23, 2011)

Tityus insignis, the largest species of the genus


----------



## DeathsPyro12 (May 23, 2011)

Androctonus Australis and Androctonus Bicolor. Hopefully getting 1 or 2 of each soon though. So second on the list would have to be a few from the whole Tityus genus.    One day....one day.


----------



## Roy (May 23, 2011)

I'm extremely surprised no one has mentioned this one, so I'll be the first:

Apistobuthus pterygocercus

The second holiest grail for me would be Orthochirus pallidus


----------



## Michiel (May 23, 2011)

Roy said:


> I'm extremely surprised no one has mentioned this one, so I'll be the first:
> 
> Apistobuthus pterygocercus
> 
> The second holiest grail for me would be Orthochirus pallidus


No ones mentions it (A.pterygocercus) because it is SUCH a clicheeeeee


----------



## Roy (May 23, 2011)

I know right!!! 

Even as I typed it in I knew it was so cheesy so I included the pallidus to "make up" for it


----------



## psychofox (May 23, 2011)

Parabuthus namibensis


----------



## Michiel (May 23, 2011)

Roy said:


> I know right!!!
> 
> Even as I typed it in I knew it was so cheesy so I included the pallidus to "make up" for it


LOL  glad you included the pallidus


----------



## InfestedGoat (May 23, 2011)

Might as well post my holy grail. Maybe it'll make it happen sooner.

Since I just ordered a male Androctonus bicolor today, I got that checked off the list. I still need to get Tityus Asthenes, Parabuthus leiosoma, and Babycurus gigas.

One day.


----------



## Vidaro (May 25, 2011)

Roy said:


> I'm extremely surprised no one has mentioned this one, so I'll be the first:
> 
> Apistobuthus pterygocercus
> 
> The second holiest grail for me would be Orthochirus pallidus


a couple of years back i asked the same question and was told that  they are very hard to keep alive and not many if any has ever succeded in breeding them.


----------



## Quixtar (May 26, 2011)

I need a male Parabuthus villosus now.

My holy grail is any group of Uroplectes species, with my favorite being U. chubbi.


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 26, 2011)

Hemiscorpius Lepturus... one of this days 
Orthochirus Fulvipes
Parabuthus nambinensis 
Parabuthus Villosus "orange" 
Heterometrus Fulvipes


----------



## Quixtar (May 26, 2011)

NevularScorpion said:


> Hemiscorpius Lepturus... one of this days
> Orthochirus Fulvipes
> Parabuthus nambinensis
> Parabuthus Villosus "orange"
> Heterometrus Fulvipes


Todd Gearheart asked me about 2 months ago if I wanted some Heterometrus fulvipes. I used to keep the species. He might still have them, so send him a pm.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 26, 2011)

Here are a few 

Apistobuthus pterygocercus

Parabuthus Villosus (Black and Orange Morphs!)  

One of the Cave dwelling no eyed species

Orthochirus scrobiculosus

Diplocentrus Whitei

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




NevularScorpion said:


> *Hemiscorpius Lepturus*... one of this days
> Orthochirus Fulvipes
> Parabuthus nambinensis
> Parabuthus Villosus "orange"
> Heterometrus Fulvipes


For god's sake if you get those, keep them in a class 4 biohazard lab.   That's the one scorpion that could destroy the hobby.   I secretly harbor the desire to keep it as well though.   So I understand.    Just consult everyone you can on keeping this.     :barf:

*edit*  I really don't think anyone should keep this anywhere but a true safe lab.  With multiple layers of backup containers.   If you can't figure out why I'm making such a big deal, look at pictures of the wounds it causes, and read about it's mortality statistics.

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Vidaro said:


> a couple of years back i asked the same question and was told that  they are very hard to keep alive and not many if any has ever succeded in breeding them.


True.   But that was them.   Someone sometime will have success.    I think it will take a bit of money in a great set-up, but there is no plausible reason it can't be done.   The hard part besides having the cash, would be getting them.   I'm going to try next year though.   *Cough cough importers...


----------



## Quixtar (May 27, 2011)

I'm thinking that we're missing some information about a critical component of Apistobuthus pterygocercus' dietary needs relating to its enlarged metasomal segments.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 27, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> I'm thinking that we're missing some information about a critical component of Apistobuthus pterygocercus' dietary needs relating to its enlarged metasomal segments.


http://eycb.pagesperso-orange.fr/scorpions/FApisthobuthusPterygocercus.htm


----------



## Quixtar (May 27, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> http://eycb.pagesperso-orange.fr/scorpions/FApisthobuthusPterygocercus.htm


I was actually reading that site while I was typing the above post. I don't believe there are any papers that describe the function of the widened metasoma.


----------



## ftorres (May 27, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> I need a male Parabuthus villosus now.
> 
> My holy grail is any group of Uroplectes species, with my favorite being U. chubbi.


Hey Quixtar, I have a male looking for love if interested on a breeding loan. Nevularscorpion had him for a few days.

As for my Holy grail Pandinus dictator.


----------



## Danimal (May 27, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> I need a male Parabuthus villosus now.
> 
> My holy grail is any group of Uroplectes species, with my favorite being U. chubbi.


I am with you on that Uroplectes chubbi. A. mauritanicus was and still is my all time favorite though. Had a pair a few years back, haven't been able to find a breeding pair since...


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 27, 2011)

@ Quixtar thanks for the heads up. I will try to contact him do you know if he has a sex pair and the price range ?


----------



## Jarvis (May 27, 2011)

NevularScorpion said:


> @ Quixtar thanks for the heads up. I will try to contact him do you know if he has a sex pair and the price range ?


he unfourtunatly is out, I recently asked him about them, I guess he had them in a couple of months ago, and sold out, His price was $195 for a breeding pair.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 27, 2011)

Quixtar said:


> I was actually reading that site while I was typing the above post. I don't believe there are any papers that describe the function of the widened metasoma.


Not sure about that either.  But I don't think that should make them impossible to care for and breed.


----------



## louis1618 (May 27, 2011)

i have most of my fav's

H.spadix
A.australis australis tunisia
A.bicolor
my top 3 

my holly grail would be a 10 inch scorp!!
and Alacran Tartarus!! 
one day...


----------



## Vixvy (May 27, 2011)

Mine is Leiurus jordanensis.


----------



## Quixtar (May 27, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> Not sure about that either.  But I don't think that should make them impossible to care for and breed.


Well, they're not impossible. It's simply that in all instances I've heard of people keeping them, they were unable to keep them alive more than a couple months to a year, let alone breed them. It would be a different case if they were solifugids and had naturally short lifespans, but this is a xeric buthid. I feel that something is amiss in their husbandry requirements.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 27, 2011)

That's how I feel about it too, there's got to be something we are missing with these.  A lot of us are funny about stuff like this.  If something dies on us, we want to say it can't be done instead of of, "I'm not doing something right." lol.


----------



## psychofox (May 27, 2011)

I've never really been interested in A. pterygocercus, but the thought that I've always had when reading about the difficulties keeping them, is how many specimens have actually been in the hobby? Are we basing this entire concept of an extremely difficult-to-keep species on the experiences made from a single male specimen, or have there been others keeping them?

Buthid males tend to have a quite short life span, and if the only experiences known are made from male specimen(s), it may simply be a case of a natural death. Such coincidenses might also be the cause of the reputation of this species even with a slightly bigger group of specimens. I.e. a group of 10 adult animals being brought into the hobby at one point, may well be a group of old or otherwise weak individuals. The next time some specimens find their way into the hobby, there may be no problems at all.

My point with this rambling is that if the reputation of this species is based on experiences with only a handful specimens, they may not be accurate when looking at the species as a whole.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 27, 2011)

I agree with that Psycho.  I'm wondering how many terrariums had softer dune type sand, how many hard packed, how many with scrapes, but particularly how deep of substrate, what temps....

I guess what I'm saying here is: who has links to past experiences that we are basing this on.      I haven't looked to hard for it, but I don't have time right now, sorry.   


Also, I want to add to my list maybe, that black one from what?   Borneo?   With the bright red fingers.     Anyone remember that pic?   I always loose it.      But if that's not photoshopped for color, that one goes on the list too.   And that one from mexico, that is the smallest, that's pretty cool.


----------



## Michiel (May 28, 2011)

Nomadinexile said:


> I agree with that Psycho.  I'm wondering how many terrariums had softer dune type sand, how many hard packed, how many with scrapes, but particularly how deep of substrate, what temps....
> 
> I guess what I'm saying here is: who has links to past experiences that we are basing this on.      I haven't looked to hard for it, but I don't have time right now, sorry.
> 
> ...


That was a black Lychas or Isometrus species....


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 11, 2011)

Just bought a breeding pair of one of my holy Grails, H. Madraspatensis and I can't wait to see them I'll post pics as soon as they arrive. I hope to get a breeding pair of another holy grail H. Mysorensis soon, they didn't come cheap, but if you really want a scorp that is extremely hard to find your going to end up spending some big dollars.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jul 11, 2011)

Right now, mine is probably Tityus fasciolatus. Out of the hobby, probably Rhopalurus agamemnon, those are really cool in appearance!


----------



## Roblicious (Jul 19, 2011)

uroplectus fischeri light morph


----------



## Androctonus79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had always wanted H. arizonensis but settled with P. imperator because they were the easiest to find at the local pet shops. I kept them exclusively for a few years breeding and raising young. Then I got my H. arizonensis and ended up with S. maurus as well because it was mis-labeled as a "bark scorpion!" 
After several more years of research and a few random different scorpions aquired I wanted a fat-tail scorpion. I wanted A. australis and it took a while but I found one online! Currently I am working on breeding that A. australis, which turned out to be a female, now that I acquired another which is of of course a male! The latest Holy Grail was L. quinquestriatus and A. bicolor both of which I acquired along with the A. australis male! 
I am never truly satisfied until I can breed a new species! One of my L. quinquestriatus is looking like a very gravid female and the bicolor are sub-adults so we shall see in time!


----------



## thumpersalley (Jul 19, 2011)

I would be happy with any Tityus species!


----------



## neubii18 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just had to update my holy grails

1.Still P.trans
2. Parabuthus mosambicensis
3.Lychas scutilus
4.Lychas mucronatus
5.Androctonus bicolor(6 on the way!)

They're in the order that I'd like them too!I REALLY want a pair of P.trans *hint hint hint*


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess right now my Holy grail would be a mature female H. Swammerdami ready for breeding, apparently I have two males:wall: I guess this explains why they haven't mated:wall::wall:


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine have kind of changed:

Tityus ocelote
Tityus fasciolatus
Tityus argentinus
Isometrus brachycentrus
Grosphus madagascariensis
Lychas burdoi
Lychas obsti
Rhopalurus laticauda
Parabuthus villosus (oranje morph)
Pseudouroctonus spp. (any)

I know that it is alot. In fact, I'm sure there are more.


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 22, 2011)

Still H. jayakari, but also Parabuthus villosus traditional morph.


----------



## Roy (Jul 22, 2011)

Pandinus imperator


----------



## StreetTrash (Jul 22, 2011)

:clap:  Nice.


----------



## the toe cutter (Jul 23, 2011)

Lychas scutilus
Rhopalurus pintoi, R princeps
Chaerilus pictus
Apisthobuthus pterygocerus

The list goes on and on :}


----------



## shining (Jul 23, 2011)

i love my emperors and my c.sculpts are proving to be quite entertaining.
i dont intend on getting anymore scorps as i want to start on tarantulas and some centipedes.buuuut i have fell in love with the androctonus australis puppy dog eyes,the beastiness of the parabuthus transvaalicus,and the look of the centruroides gracilis.soooo i cant say i wont.also i love the stalking look of the lqs when in hunt mode but they scare the poop out of me.


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 24, 2011)

shining said:


> i love my emperors and my c.sculpts are proving to be quite entertaining.
> i dont intend on getting anymore scorps as i want to start on tarantulas and some centipedes.buuuut i have fell in love with the androctonus australis puppy dog eyes,the beastiness of the parabuthus transvaalicus,and the look of the centruroides gracilis.soooo i cant say i wont.also i love the stalking look of the lqs when in hunt mode but they scare the poop out of me.


LOL... LQs aren't that bad as long as you take precaution and respect their space (never try to pick them up with your hands), they do sting their prey when feeding which looks really cool.


----------



## shining (Jul 24, 2011)

But look at its _face_!!!!!scary diahrrea man scary.


----------



## leiurusSaleen (Jul 27, 2011)

Come on shinning those L.Q's got puppy dog eyes too.
I just wanna kiss them but the wife says if I free handle anything again she'll leave me nevermind kiss a Deathstalker but maybe when she'e not around I'll light a few candles put on some music and see what happens LOL 



My Holy Grail:
Leiurus jordanensis
Leiurus savanicola
Tityus serralatus
Tityus magnimanus


----------



## shining (Jul 27, 2011)

leiurusSaleen said:


> Come on shinning those L.Q's got puppy dog eyes too.
> I just wanna kiss them but the wife says if I free handle anything again she'll leave me nevermind kiss a Deathstalker but maybe when she'e not around I'll light a few candles put on some music and see what happens LOL


hahaha
lq would skeet all over you!!


----------



## Nanotrev (Jul 27, 2011)

I think the largest, most shining names on my list would be a forest form of Pandinus imperator and a very large Heterometrus swammerdami. It's been hard for me to find some larger scorpions though I've gone from store to store looking for individuals that could outshine the rest. Perhaps I need to find a dealer that imports his own animals into the country versus Petco or Petsmart who go through multiple people. If I had the money I'd pay someone to go looking specifically for forest form P. imperators or even go myself.


----------



## shining (Jul 28, 2011)

someone say my name?jk
but whats a forest form of p.imp?


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 28, 2011)

I have recently picked up most sp. that I wanted, my new Holy grail would be a breeding pair of yellow claw (pandinus sp.). It's a small list right now but it's always growing


----------



## Nanotrev (Jul 28, 2011)

shining said:


> someone say my name?jk
> but whats a forest form of p.imp?


A forest form P. imperator is merely a much larger version of the usual P. imperator that is believed to come from forests as opposed to the savannahs where most that go into the pet trade are collected from or so it's thought.


----------



## Mathayus (Jul 28, 2011)

The scorp I want most is R. junceus. I just love the colors on those bad boys!!!

My ultimate holy grail has to be A. bicolor or A. australis hector :drool: :drool:. But mom doesn't want anything that poisionous in the house . Oh well, the waiting will make getting all that much better


----------



## shining (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks Nano.
@Mathayus:you could tell your mom they arent poisonous because technically they arent.they are venomous and you wouldnt be lying


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 6, 2011)

So it didn't take long before I got a new holy grail here is the list so far hopefully a breeding pair of the following
Heterometrus Barberi
Heterometrus Flavimanus
Heterometrus Keralaensis
any Nebo sp.
and possibly any Tarsoporosus sp.


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 6, 2011)

The opportunity to photograph these again....Sigh...

John
];')

Gathering of Hottentotta arenaceus


----------



## leiurusSaleen (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn Kugellager those are sexy


----------



## Longimanus (Aug 9, 2011)

I know that two of these are rather common in the hobby but my three holy grails right now are...

1. Lychas scutilus
2. Isometrus maculatus 
3. any buthid species indigenous to Borneo

Buthids in general are rare where I am in comparison to Heterometrus sp. or Liocheles australasiae

Cheers and best regards


----------



## Jarvis (Aug 15, 2011)

Arghhh, the only info I have found on any of my holy grails, is on euopean or asian websites, neither of which I was able to understand:fury:. I wish I lived over seas. If any of you members over there knows how I can get ahold of any of these or knows someone willing to sell any of these please send me a pm.
Heterometrus Barberi
Heterometrus Flavimanus
Heterometrus Keralaensis
any Nebo sp.
and possibly any Tarsoporosus sp. 

I was just wondering has anyone been able to get a hold of their holy grail because of this thread? I thought I would ask since this was the reason why I orignaly started this thread.


----------



## Hamburglar (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine is pretty simple...  Isometrus maculatus.  I have always been fond of them, but I have always just missed acquiring some.   I have waited for around 2 and a half years.  

I should be getting a group of them this week.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Aug 23, 2011)

If I had to chose only one (in the hobby), it would probably be Isometrus brachycentrus. They are incredibly beautiful...and so damn rare!


----------



## voldemort (Sep 7, 2011)

Isometrus and Lychas sp. especially a breeding trio

and a constant supply of feeders


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 7, 2011)

Minechas to be heterometrus. All of them haha . But if i had to choose i say mysorensis .


----------



## Jarvis (Sep 7, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Minechas to be heterometrus. All of them haha . But if i had to choose i say mysorensis .


I'll let you know if I get a brood from my H. Mysorensis, I'm still waiting for the female to molt again before I can breed them.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 8, 2011)

Ohh alright! Thanks, i find ur madras very beautiful too, byt i dun have enough money to buy those yet


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tityus serrulatus


----------



## Jarvis (Sep 14, 2011)

My list keeps growing, I forgot to add P. Viatoris to the list


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 14, 2011)

Ive ordered some LQs and if they arrive without any complications, i can strike it off too. Also ordered my current fav, androc baluchicus. Next holy grail is the standard P Imp .


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd say Isometrus brachycentrus in the hobby and Tityus mattogrossensis or Rhopalurus agammemnon out of the hobby.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 17, 2011)

uroplectes olivaceus or fisheri, isometrus maculatus, Lychas marmoreus, hottentotta jayakari. but this is everything out my reach in the U.S. ..


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 18, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> uroplectes olivaceus or fisheri, isometrus maculatus, Lychas marmoreus, hottentotta jayakari. but this is everything out my reach in the U.S. ..


maculatus and jayakari are sometimes available here, just have to be on the lookout. kelly swift has I. macs available now.


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 18, 2011)

DansDragons said:


> maculatus and jayakari are sometimes available here, just have to be on the lookout. kelly swift has I. macs available now.


yeah swift has those I. Macs

was on there a few days ago


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 18, 2011)

Those I macs expensive wooh .as babies.  Thanks for the lookout. Uroplectes o is definatly my extreme holy grail ! Great thread btw I got some pm's from some very nice people helping me, which ididnt expect it.  Thank you guys


----------



## tfleming (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hottentotta Jayakari salei!*

I live in Texas and I have always had Centruroides vittatus (Striped Bark), which is my first love! Emperors came next, then Androctonus Australis, I'm waiting on a delivery of HJ's, but I really want the HJ salei morph and of course as soon as I get that it'll be something else.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 18, 2011)

Tfleming post a pic when it comes in.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Nov 18, 2011)

I guess if it had to be a species that is currently in the U.S. (to my knowledge) it would be a Tityus spp.


----------



## theguns19726 (Nov 19, 2011)

I recently acquired my second Hadogenes Troglodytes. A male, so tiny and cute. Right now that is the only one im most interested in.


----------

